# photobucket



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

how many folks on here have an accont with photobucket? my problem is i dont trust a whole lot of places on the web . maybe that sounds wierd or maybe even parinoid,but thats just me . dont want to lose all i have worked for because of hacker. how safe is the place? someone explain how it works before i set an acct up, to ease my mind.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

As far as I know, the only thing that could happen is you would lose any pictures/videos you upload to it if anything ever went wrong with the site. I upload all the pics I post here to photobucket, right click on the image, copy the link location and paste it here and the pic shows up. Not as a clickable image attachment but as a picture in your post.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have had an account with photobucket for a LONG time. Never had any problems with them at all. Only thing I dislike is you have to log into your account every so often or they will close your account down, and video clips load a little slow. Other than that no issues with hackers or anything.. Here is a link to one of my albums from mud nats.. 
http://s582.photobucket.com/albums/ss262/DirtycatJ2/


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Me too, I have had an account for many years, no issues. Its just a place to upload your photos and vids so you can post them other places on the web...and the public to view, but that all. Don't worry, Its safe. Here..I'll even post a link to mine with all the albums. Lots of BS there.

http://s483.photobucket.com/albums/rr196/BFFreak_2008/


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice looking brute


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks ib,nm and j2 for the info. i just wanted to make sure it was safe . i like to hear it from people i trust instead of just by going on what they say.feel a little beter now.
and ranceola , thanks man


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> As far as I know, the only thing that could happen is you would lose any pictures/videos you upload to it if anything ever went wrong with the site. I upload all the pics I post here to photobucket, right click on the image, copy the link location and paste it here and the pic shows up. Not as a clickable image attachment but as a picture in your post.


Same here.I think most of the mimb nation uses it....:rockn:


----------

